
Note taking chrome extension - vinayakjoshi
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/my-notes/kpcknabohpkeelnnnbfdnmoampijbnpb
======
vinayakjoshi
A simple note taking chrome extension that saves your notes to your Google
drive. No data is sent to any third party. Its the most simple and secure way
of taking notes.

